# Denial Rate Benchmarking



## kbritt77 (Apr 28, 2017)

We are in search of denial rate by specialty to benchmark with our practice. Since we are a surgery practice we are looking for where we might find denial rates for a similar denial rates.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------

